# Most offensive TV ads



## Heck148

There is presently an ad running for some brand of car, I believe, in which the music is entirely offensive, and to me, damaging to serious "classical" music - I don't know which car it is, I intentionally blot out any product memory of TV ads, esp the ones which are offensive...
This atrocity features a twisted version of the Introduction to Strauss Also Sprach Zarathustra [of 2001 notoriety]....except in this case, it intentionally sounds like a crappy middle school orchestra attempting it, with terrible precision, execrable, painfully bad intonation, and imprecise, lousy balance....the unfortunate listener seeks solitude, peace and quiet by closing the window of the automobile, thereby shutting out the offensive cacophony....this deliberate butchering of a legitimate work I find offensive in the extreme, both in concept, and in practice...

While I'm on the rant - another really disgusting, to me, advertisement is for a group called "Kars for Kids" - which is probably an OK organization, which urges people to donate their used cars to a charitable organization which uses the funds to benefit children...fine....but the music to this ad is godawful - an insipid, sing-songy "do-sol-do-sol-do" ditty which repeats endlessly in a mindless butchery of anything musically worthwhile - gawd, just awful....I have to immediately hit the "mute" button, to avoid puking all over my living room...

There, rant over.... :lol:


----------



## elgar's ghost

I don't mind classical pieces on ads even if they're played badly - what I object to is when a decent piece of music either classical or anything else has a hideous dance-track stuck under it.


----------



## Art Rock

Dutch ad abusing Grieg:


----------



## Bulldog

Heck148 said:


> There is presently an ad running for some brand of car, I believe, in which the music is entirely offensive, and to me, damaging to serious "classical" music - I don't know which car it is, I intentionally blot out any product memory of TV ads, esp the ones which are offensive...
> This atrocity features a twisted version of the Introduction to Strauss Also Sprach Zarathustra [of 2001 notoriety]....except in this case, it intentionally sounds like a crappy middle school orchestra attempting it, with terrible precision, execrable, painfully bad intonation, and imprecise, lousy balance....the unfortunate listener seeks solitude, peace and quiet by closing the window of the automobile, thereby shutting out the offensive cacophony....this deliberate butchering of a legitimate work I find offensive in the extreme, both in concept, and in practice...


I'm with you - I can't tolerate that crappy music-playing. Of course, it's supposed to be a "joke" - *I'm not laughing*.

What is rather funny is that closing the window of the auto does not completely end the noise; this is a loser commercial for both the music and the product.


----------



## jegreenwood

Heck148 said:


> There is presently an ad running for some brand of car, I believe, in which the music is entirely offensive, and to me, damaging to serious "classical" music - I don't know which car it is, I intentionally blot out any product memory of TV ads, esp the ones which are offensive...
> This atrocity features a twisted version of the Introduction to Strauss Also Sprach Zarathustra [of 2001 notoriety]....except in this case, it intentionally sounds like a crappy middle school orchestra attempting it, with terrible precision, execrable, painfully bad intonation, and imprecise, lousy balance....the unfortunate listener seeks solitude, peace and quiet by closing the window of the automobile, thereby shutting out the offensive cacophony....this deliberate butchering of a legitimate work I find offensive in the extreme, both in concept, and in practice...


I think this is the recording used. (If not, it's surely the inspiration.)






It's by the Portsmouth Sinfonia. Wish I could have seen their performance at the Royal Albert Hall.


----------



## NoCoPilot

Heck148 said:


> another really disgusting, to me, advertisement is for a group called "Kars for Kids" - which is probably an OK organization, which urges people to donate their used cars to a charitable organization


Actually, if you look up Kids For Kars, it is NOT an okay organization.

While it *is* a 501(c)(3) charity, not mentioned in the highly offensive ad is that the charity's sole work is providing Jewish religious indoctrination to upstate New York Jewish kids. The charity has paid a lot of fines for misrepresentation, they're rated "poor" by the agency that rates charities, and the amount of their income which actually goes out to poor kids is abysmal.

To say nothing of the clownish non-Jewish kids poorly miming playing instruments to a dastardly jingle.

And... every time I see that Infiniti ad I think of the Portsmouth Symphonia.

Edit: Oops, Greenwood beat me to it. I don't actually think it's the same recording, but it's equally bad.


----------



## jegreenwood

NoCoPilot said:


> Actually, if you look up Kids For Kars, it is NOT an okay organization.
> 
> While it *is* a 501(c)(3) charity, not mentioned in the highly offensive ad is that the charity's sole work is providing Jewish religious indoctrination to upstate New York Jewish kids. The charity has paid a lot of fines for misrepresentation, they're rated "poor" by the agency that rates charities, and the amount of their income which actually goes out to poor kids is abysmal.
> 
> To say nothing of the clownish non-Jewish kids poorly miming playing instruments to a dastardly jingle.
> 
> And... every time I see that Infiniti ad I think of the Portsmouth Symphonia.
> 
> Edit: Oops, Greenwood beat me to it. I don't actually think it's the same recording, but it's equally bad.


Having listened to it again, I agree it's not the same recording. Actually the Portsmouth Sinfonia version is quite funny (IMHO). It's like climbing a cliff with people constantly falling off.


----------



## Chibi Ubu

A whole lot of TV ads offend me all day long if I watch that long, but I can't think of a Classical Music oriented TV add at the moment:lol:


----------



## SanAntone

The opposite of an offensive TV ad was one Toyota or Nissan ad probably 15-20 years ago (Jameson Whiskey also used it).

I liked the music so much that I researched which ad agency had done the commercial and contacted them about the music. They not only told me the work, "Theme from Harry's Game" by Clannad, but sent me the CD where they got it.

I can't find the TV ad, but here's the song.


----------



## Vasks

Heck148 said:


> There is presently an ad running for some brand of car, I believe, in which the music is entirely offensive, and to me, damaging to serious "classical" music - I don't know which car it is, I intentionally blot out any product memory of TV ads, esp the ones which are offensive...
> This atrocity features a twisted version of the Introduction to Strauss Also Sprach Zarathustra [of 2001 notoriety]....except in this case, it intentionally sounds like a crappy middle school orchestra attempting it, with terrible precision, execrable, painfully bad intonation, and imprecise, lousy balance....the unfortunate listener seeks solitude, peace and quiet by closing the window of the automobile, thereby shutting out the offensive cacophony....this deliberate butchering of a legitimate work I find offensive in the extreme, both in concept, and in practice...


I've read on Facebook many American school music teachers incensed by the ad.


----------



## david johnson

I mute most ads, but I chuckle through the Infiniti commercial. I taught music for 40 years and am not offendedm


----------



## Heck148

NoCoPilot said:


> Actually, if you look up Kids For Kars, it is NOT an okay organization.
> 
> While it *is* a 501(c)(3) charity, not mentioned in the highly offensive ad is that the charity's sole work is providing Jewish religious indoctrination to upstate New York Jewish kids. The charity has paid a lot of fines for misrepresentation, they're rated "poor" by the agency that rates charities, and the amount of their income which actually goes out to poor kids is abysmal.
> To say nothing of the clownish non-Jewish kids poorly miming playing instruments to a dastardly jingle.


Good to know!! not that I would give them anything....any organization which presents such a piece of crap commercial doesn't merit anything, but the mute button....


----------



## geralmar

Redundant post. Apologies.

I have the Portsmouth Sinfonia L.P. and consider it an interesting experiment, although one that need not be repeated.


----------



## NoCoPilot

geralmar said:


> I have the Portsmouth Sinfonia L.P. and consider it an interesting experiment, although one that need not be repeated.


Also, for some reason, I find it less offensive than the Infiniti ad. Portsmouth was all adults, some professional musicians playing instruments they'd never touched before, and some were just non-musician friends. They all TRIED to stay on-pitch and in-time.

The Infiniti ad appears to make fun of kids just learning their instrument. Who laughs at kids for learning something new?


----------



## Heck148

Vasks said:


> I've read on Facebook many American school music teachers incensed by the ad.


Good they should be ticked off.....that ad is a piece of crap.


----------

